# Professor Layton and The Devil Flute



## azure0wind (Oct 12, 2009)

This game is scheduled to be release in Japan on November, 2009
And scheduled release in US on 2010
This game is about a story before the Professor Layton and the Curios Village.
How Luke become Layton's Student.
Official Boxart:






Sorry for the bad spelling


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Y' know, the US haven't release the Time Machine yet, and let we all know, expecting the 1st chapter of Professor Layton come in 2010? I bet it's in 2011, perhaps, they'll go some delay maybe...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 12, 2009)

wichiandy said:
			
		

> Y' know, the US haven't release the Time Machine yet, and let we all know, expecting the *3rd* chapter of Professor Layton come in 2010? I bet it's in 2011, perhaps, they'll go some delay maybe...



fixed:.
yes the devils flute is the 4th layton game and introduce the second trilology of the layton series:. it's very improbable that this game is going to be released in 2010, since there is not even a release date announced for the 3rd game for us


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 12, 2009)

wichiandy, do you mean there are another version of Professor Layton? Sorry for lack of information......
Anyway, i just read this from one of game magazine in my country. And it said that it will be released on 2010... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@blackdragonbahamut: so what is the 3rd version of this game?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 12, 2009)

the third game is professor layton and the time machine (Layton Kyouju to Saigo no Jikan Ryokou), had been released in the land of sunrise for a while:. its also the last game of the first trilogy of the series:.

where do you get youre info from?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2009)

wichiandy said:
			
		

> Y' know, the US haven't release the Time Machine yet, and let we all know, expecting the 1st chapter of Professor Layton come in 2010? I bet it's in 2011, perhaps, they'll go some delay maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably why.

And this isn't a surprise. Layton has been pretty successful in the US, odds are all the Japanese releases for him and his annoying British cohort will see shelves here.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 12, 2009)

from one of the game-magazine in my country. Check out the gamef***.com and search it....


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh god, the devil flute is the first chapter, curious village is the 4rd chapter, diabolical box is 5th chapter and time machine is 6th

The proof the devil flute (majin no fue) is the first chapter is by how Luke become Professor Layton's apprentice



			
				azure0wind said:
			
		

> This game is about a story before the Professor Layton and the Curios Village.
> *How the Luke become the Layton's Student*.
> 
> Majin no fue considered *4th* by it's released date
> ...



I thought, the Level-5 will released in 2011, because maybe Level-5 planned 1 chapter / year, same like Japan's Professor Layton


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, thanks for that


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 12, 2009)

You know, if you see it's japan's page layton.jp, you'll see 6 box of chapter (4 already announced, 2 haven't), which always ticks me, what with this 6th? XD

Edit : Okay, blackdragonbahamut pointed out the realible source, which makes sense, there's 6 chapter


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 12, 2009)

oh man, seems we're talkin' at cross-purposes'
seen from the storyline it is an other order as from releases^^ see here 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. "Professor Layton and the Curious Village" (?????????????)         (Episode 4)
> 2. "Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box" (????????????)             (Episode 5)
> 3. "Professor Layton and the Last Time Travel" (???????????????) (Episode 6)
> 4. "Professor Layton and the Specter's Flute" (????????????)            (Episode 1)



source wikipedia layton easy way^^


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 12, 2009)

nvm blackdragonbahamut beat me to it


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 12, 2009)

Seems like Wikipedia could become a reliable source for a time being 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, B-Blue, I realize my mistake when blackdragonbahamut picking a source of wikipedia, LOL, anyway Edit-time


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 12, 2009)

i wonder how many puzzles they can come up with... gonna be long before this comes out again


----------



## raulpica (Oct 13, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> oh man, seems we're talkin' at cross-purposes'
> seen from the storyline it is an other order as from releases^^ see here
> 
> 
> ...


This entire trilogy thing remembers me of Star Wars. So I guess Layton is Luke's father and that he's gonna join him to the dark side of the puzzles?


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> This entire trilogy thing remembers me of Star Wars. So I guess Layton is Luke's father and that he's gonna join him to the dark side of the puzzles?



I don't think so, well, if you watch the eternal diva's trailer (Chapter 1.5), maybe you know some bit about chapter 1 (devil flute)


----------



## FlameTakuya (Oct 15, 2009)

Nope, Luke's father is in the 4th game. Check the official game site for pics.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jun 30, 2010)

professor layton and the unwound future is coming out on sept. 20, 2010 for US, so Professor Layton and the Specter's Flute should come out around oct.-dec.


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 30, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, no, Don Paolo is Luke's father. And HE tries to recruit him to the dark side.


----------



## doeo (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys confused me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't we already have Professor Layton and the Unwound Future coming on 3DS and Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracle coming to Nintendo DS?


----------

